# Saugerties, NY - Female ~4yrs old



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Received this from Peppertree Rescue. They are overfull and this girl needs help. I have no idea if they are kill or not.










My name is Sage I'm real sweet and I need a home

Sage is house trained and has been there for awhile. She needs help.

* Town of Saugerties Animal Shelter
* Saugerties, NY
* 845 246-6211


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I can go and see her if anyone is interested in her. Yes Peppertree is over full as they have dogs waiting for fosters.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

they got 2 dogs and 7 cats on PF.....


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14083944


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a phone number to a woman that volunteers at this shelter who could give more information about this female if a rescue is interested. PM me if anyone can help. This girl has been there awhile!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Marjorie called the shelter about this girl. She was told they rarely euthanize- only if the dog is aggressive and therefore unadoptable. This girl is not in danger of being euthanized according to the person with whom Marjorie spoke.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

That's good to know. In the initial contact I had the concern was that she's been there for awhile now with no interest.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any news on her? She is so pretty!


----------

